# Tuning Adapter required by August 1st but they can't provide one



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Receive a letter today that I'll have to start using a Tuning Adapter:

*Effective on or after August 1, 2018, CableCARD supported devices will lose access to a number of channels.
*
I called the number. Was told they can't send one out and that I could go pick one up at the local store. I went to the store and was told that they don't carry them and that about 15 people had come in today asking for them. The manager was gone and she had no further information.

I called the number again, ended up being a 45 minute phone call. They still couldn't send me one. No code in the system. It's not in my area. Etc. Offered to have a tech come out, but I needed to transfer to tech support to set that up. Not being confident that that would end well I asked for a supervisor. Currently waiting for a call back.

Tuning adapters are new to me. I know a lot of other markets have had them for a while, and now it's our turn.

Isn't it something you should normally be able to just pick up or have sent to you?


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

RickStrobel said:


> [Aren't TAs] something you should normally be able to just pick up or have sent to you?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks like the same thing just posted in this thread:
Spectrum is lowering the boom
But it's hard to tell since neither of you let us know your location.

In general anything related to TA's is hit or miss, including where, how or when you can get one. The cable cos really don't care -- not enough customers use them.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Louisville, KY (sorry, it used to be in my profile)

A while back we were Insight Communications, then Time Warner Cable. Now it's Spectrum. 

A supervisor called back. Apparently the issue is that they can't order it for me because I've got an older TWC package / bundle. They want me to switch to one of the new packages. Once that is done they can send out the adapter. Waiting for another callback. My Internet is currently 200/20 and the new bundle is 200/10, she's checking on that. At the same time we're reviewing the channel packages.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

I was formally Insight also and got the same letter. The rep told me it should be available to order soon, and you should be able to order it from their website.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I don't need to do anything.

Another callback from the supervisor. She looked into it and it's a follow up to the digital transition they made last year. At that time you could still have a boxless setup. Plug the coax right into a cable ready TV and tune channels like 3-1 for WAVE 3 channel 3 in Louisville, etc. - same numbering as you'd get over the air plus a few extras. Then they did away with that and EVERYONE had to get a digital box for every TV (many unhappy people around here).

She thinks it's a mistake that the letters were sent out and that I don't need to do anything. She will continue to look into it, but assured me that I don't need to change anything or do anything.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

RickStrobel said:


> I don't need to do anything.
> 
> Another callback from the supervisor. She looked into it and it's a follow up to the digital transition they made last year. At that time you could still have a boxless setup. Plug the coax right into a cable ready TV and tune channels like 3-1 for WAVE 3 channel 3 in Louisville, etc. - same numbering as you'd get over the air plus a few extras. Then they did away with that and EVERYONE had to get a digital box for every TV (many unhappy people around here).
> 
> She thinks it's a mistake that the letters were sent out and that I don't need to do anything. She will continue to look into it, but assured me that I don't need to change anything or do anything.


if it's anything like what Cox is doing the tuning adapters will handle the channel map and not the tivo


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

I live in the Louisville KY area and got the same letter about needing to get a tuning adapter by August 1st. The number to call on the letter was the standard Spectrum main line. I got transferred to cableCard service quickly, but got a similar answer: "We can't mail out the adapter. You will need to visit the local office to get one." The representative was nice and added a note to my account explaining what I need and the model number. I plan on making a visit to a Spectrum office this week to see what they say. Wonder if the story will be the same as RickStrobel's.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Spectrum expanding SDV to (apparently) all markets is making me concerned that they don't plan to move to MPEG4 compression, at least not anytime soon.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Spectrum expanding SDV to (apparently) all markets is making me concerned that they don't plan to move to MPEG4 compression, at least not anytime soon.


more than likely they will still use sdv even when using mpeg 4 cox is and they are all digital and mpeg4 and sdv


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> more than likely they will still use sdv even when using mpeg 4 cox is and they are all digital and mpeg4 and sdv


I understand that they probably would still use it, but they would be able to use less SDV if they went to MPEG4. With MPEG4, they could pretty much have every channel that 95% of people would ever care to watch as a traditional linear channel.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I understand that they probably would still use it, but they would be able to use less SDV if they went to MPEG4. With MPEG4, they could pretty much have every channel that 95% of people would ever care to watch as a traditional linear channel.


your also forgetting phone and internet run over same cable


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> your also forgetting phone and internet run over same cable


I'm not forgetting anything. Phone takes almost no bandwidth and there will still be plenty of bandwidth for internet.


----------



## cyoung (Jul 10, 2018)

Did we find out the final answer this one? Seem to be conflicting views on this thread. I've got 2 Tivo boxes with CableCards in the Lexington, KY Spectrum market. Wondering what I need to do? 

If I have to go down the tuning adaptor route, will it change the video quality or reduce Tivo features (such as guide)?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cyoung said:


> Did we find out the final answer this one? Seem to be conflicting views on this thread. I've got 2 Tivo boxes with CableCards in the Lexington, KY Spectrum market. Wondering what I need to do?
> 
> If I have to go down the tuning adaptor route, will it change the video quality or reduce Tivo features (such as guide)?
> 
> Thanks for you help!


Depends on what Lexington Spectrum is doing. Have you received a letter or other info suggesting a change?

The TA has no relationship to video quality or TiVo features. It only affects your ability to tune some channels if your system is using SDV.


----------



## cyoung (Jul 10, 2018)

OK. Thanks.

I did receive the letter but before I went down the path of going to my local Spectrum office and dealing with the nitwits in residence, I wanted to make sure I understood what was going on.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cyoung said:


> OK. Thanks.
> 
> I did receive the letter but before I went down the path of going to my local Spectrum office and dealing with the nitwits in residence, I wanted to make sure I understood what was going on.


If/when they move some channels to SDV, what will happen is when you try to view those channels you'll get a pop-up message that says something like "This channel is not currently available. Contact your cable provider."


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cyoung said:


> OK. Thanks.
> 
> I did receive the letter but before I went down the path of going to my local Spectrum office and dealing with the nitwits in residence, I wanted to make sure I understood what was going on.


A big question is which channels will become SDV. In some regions it's mostly SD channels plus maybe a few less popular HD channels and some people say they are happy to do without the TA (which is only needed to get the SDV channels). In my region many HD popular channels are SDV so a TA is needed.

You may find it hard to find out which channels are, or will be, SDV. Usually this info is not made readily available, since only the few people who use TA's care about it. I would be inclined to just wait and see if any channels you really care about become unavailable after the switch. Then ask for the TA (normally at no charge) if necessary. A self-install is easy for a TA so don't have a service call unless it's free -- even then it might be better to do it yourself rather than deal with a tech who probably doesn't know much about them.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Just stopped by the Hubbards Lane store and talked to the manager. CableCARD users in Louisville will need Tuning Adapters come August 1st, for some but not all channels. She still doesn't know when they will get them. Asked to check back in a week. She agreed and there was some kind of mix up within the bureaucracy.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

My suggestion is to get your Tuning Adapter as soon as you can; if it's not available now, get on a waiting list. Currently cable companies are not allowed to charge for them; if you wait and find you need one you might be impacted by a local shortage, and it's way better to get a newly manufactured one than one that has already been used, because those are likely to have been returned due to a problem.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Back when I ran Windows Media Center with a Silicon Dust HD Homerun Prime, there was a utility that I ran that showed me which channels were SDV. Not sure if it would require a paired cable card or not. But that's an option if you really want a definitive SDV channel list. FWIW, in my market, the only channels Spectrum put on SDV are a few premiums, most foreign channels and a few sports channels.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> My suggestion is to get your Tuning Adapter as soon as you can; if it's not available now, get on a waiting list. Currently cable companies are not allowed to charge for them; if you wait and find you need one you might be impacted by a local shortage, and it's way better to get a newly manufactured one than one that has already been used, because those are likely to have been returned due to a problem.


I highly doubt they are still manufacturing tuning adapters. A new one probably hasn't been made in years.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I highly doubt they are still manufacturing tuning adapters. A new one probably hasn't been made in years.


Certainly possible, but getting one still in the plastic that was manufactured a couple of years ago gives you better odds of success than with a return. If you wait until after the rush, you'll almost certainly get a return; that's all that's available locally in my area now. (And could you explain this to *Mikeguy*? He seems to think consumer electronics are made on demand.)

Another issue I didn't mention was a TA that is perfectly good electronically can still have problems with whatever release and configuration is loaded into it's non-volatile memory. I had a couple with this kind of problem, and there have been reports of TAs being to a locked different headend and inoperable. You can resolve this problem if you can talk to the right tech and get him to reset and reload the unit, but most of them don't seem to have a clue. The other option is to exchange the TA until you get one that works. Both options are painful (in my experience) so I would do my best to avoid the issue.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> Certainly possible, but getting one still in the plastic that was manufactured a couple of years ago gives you better odds of success than with a return. If you wait until after the rush, you'll almost certainly get a return; that's all that's available locally in my area now. (And could you explain this to *Mikeguy*? He seems to think consumer electronics are made on demand.)
> 
> Another issue I didn't mention was a TA that is perfectly good electronically can still have problems with whatever release and configuration is loaded into it's non-volatile memory. I had a couple with this kind of problem, and there have been reports of TAs being to a locked different headend and inoperable. You can resolve this problem if you can talk to the right tech and get him to reset and reload the unit, but most of them don't seem to have a clue. The other option is to exchange the TA until you get one that works. Both options are painful (in my experience) so I would do my best to avoid the issue.


Well, maybe "new" tuning adapters that have never been used exist, but I've never seen one. And I've actually been to the local TWC office before to pick up a tuning adapter when they got a "fresh" shipment of tuning adapters from whatever the central distribution center for TWC was. I watched them open this big cardboard box and there were just a bunch of loose tuning adapters just thrown in there without any packaging materials whatsoever. I actually asked the girl if they ever got any new ones and the girl just looked at me and laughed.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well, maybe "new" tuning adapters that have never been used exist, but I've never seen one. And I've actually been to the local TWC office before to pick up a tuning adapter when they got a "fresh" shipment of tuning adapters from whatever the central distribution center for TWC was. I watched them open this big cardboard box and there were just a bunch of loose tuning adapters just thrown in there without any packaging materials whatsoever. I actually asked the girl if they ever got any new ones and the girl just looked at me and laughed.


Was that during the roll-out?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> Was that during the roll-out?


No it wasn't during a rollout. I had gone by previously to the store to pick up a tuning adapter and they didn't have any in stock and said they would have to request a shipment of them. They called me back when they had arrived and when I went to pick it up I watched them unseal the box.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No it wasn't during a rollout. I had gone by previously to the store to pick up a tuning adapter and they didn't have any in stock and said they would have to request a shipment of them. They called me back when they had arrived and when I went to pick it up I watched them unseal the box.


When they rolled them out here, they were new in the box. Nowadays they are invariably returns that somebody else has used. I think that if you have any chance at all of getting some from the warehouse it would be during the initial roll-out for the area. But that doesn't mean that one would be sure to get a new one then or any other time. It may be as you say that they are centrally warehoused and there aren't any new ones to be had.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> Certainly possible, but getting one still in the plastic that was manufactured a couple of years ago gives you better odds of success than with a return. If you wait until after the rush, you'll almost certainly get a return; that's all that's available locally in my area now. (And could you explain this to *Mikeguy*? He seems to think consumer electronics are made on demand.)
> 
> Another issue I didn't mention was a TA that is perfectly good electronically can still have problems with whatever release and configuration is loaded into it's non-volatile memory. I had a couple with this kind of problem, and there have been reports of TAs being to a locked different headend and inoperable. You can resolve this problem if you can talk to the right tech and get him to reset and reload the unit, but most of them don't seem to have a clue. The other option is to exchange the TA until you get one that works. Both options are painful (in my experience) so I would do my best to avoid the issue.


Why would there be a rush? Is his area swamped with TiVo users?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mschnebly said:


> Why would there be a rush? Is his area swamped with TiVo users?


LOL. Of course no area is "swamped with TiVo users". However SDV is apparently just now being rolled out in a few areas and the supply chain probably is not exactly responsive -- usually the ground level people have never heard of a TA. So an effective local mini-rush can occur because the store only has two or fewer in stock and a huge number of Tivo users (3 or 4 ) suddenly want TA's.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mschnebly said:


> Why would there be a rush? Is his area swamped with TiVo users?


His local knows exactly how many cable cards are deployed in the area; in the best case, they will get inventory sufficient Tuning Adapters and customers will pick them up to keep their channels; after that point only returns will be available. If the cable company acts as we have come to expect, they will under-supplied with local shortages as a result.

As Tarhealblue32 points out, getting in early won't guarantee a new-in-the box TA, but waiting guarantees you get a return; either that or a position on the wait list.


----------



## lucidrenegade (Aug 21, 2013)

FWIW, I got the same letter. I'm in a former Insight area in Columbus, OH. They just upgraded us to all digital on June 05, and now are going to SDV on August first. Anyway, I tried to get a tuning adapter via chat - they had no idea what I was talking about. Tried the 800 number in the letter and finally got someone who knew what a TA was after 3 calls. Was told they couldn't ship one, and techs don't have them on the trucks so I'd have to go to a store. Went there at lunch today and picked one up. Even after I told her about the letter and that I needed a tuning adapter, she said "Oh you need a digital adapter". I said no, it's a tuning adapter for cable cards. She went in the back and found one (it's definitely used, and says TWC Milwaukee on it). I plugged everything in and got a cable signal, but the Tivo didn't recognize one was connected. I rebooted the Tivo and it's doing an update now....

EDIT - after the Tivo came back up, it still says no tuning adapter. Not sure why, as the TA appears to be working.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@lucidrenegade, Hopefully that's all you'll need to do. But if they didn't add the TA to your account AND enable it on your account while you were in the store, you'll have to call back and get that done before it will work. If it's a Moto, solid amber light is good, flashing amber or solid red is bad (occasional red is ok). Not sure how to tell if a Cisco is working. Last time I checked, they didn't have lights, so you'll probably have to go into the diagnostic pages on the Tivo.

Also confirm you have it connected correctly. You have to connect the USB between the TA and Tivo for sure. It's best to NOT connect the coax out of the TA, rather split before the TA with one leg to the TA and the other to the Tivo. Using the coax out from the TA has a pretty big signal loss.

Good luck and enjoy having yet another device that will occasionally stop working, usually due to some dumba$$ at the cable company messing with your account for no reason or the monthly Cisco lock up.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The Cisco (Scientific Atlanta STA1520) has a green light. It blinks for several minutes during startup or initialization, then should go steady. The TA needs to get a subscription refresh signal every 20 to 25 days. If it isn't subscribed it blinks 8-blinks-pause. If it blinks 6-blinks-pause, it isn't able to communicate with the TiVo over the USB connection. Many people, like me, have the TA go inactive (although the light is on steady) every now and then and it then needs to be power-cycled. There is a button on the front but I can't see that it does anything worthwhile -- just power cycle it. Some people need power-cycling so often they have put their TA's on timers to do it every night. After this reset, disconnect/re-connect the USB cable which will force the TiVo CableCARD to get the channel list via the TA.

You can see the date the TA's subcription will expire in the Power Key section of TA diagnostics, down to the second. In TiVo diagnostics, near the bottom you can see if the channel list has been received.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

lucidrenegade said:


> ...after the Tivo came back up, it still says no tuning adapter. Not sure why, as the TA appears to be working.


Try a different USB port or USB cable.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Certainly possible, but getting one still in the plastic that was manufactured a couple of years ago gives you better odds of success than with a return. If you wait until after the rush, you'll almost certainly get a return; that's all that's available locally in my area now. (And could you explain this to *Mikeguy*? He seems to think consumer electronics are made on demand.)


LOL. And perhaps the poster also could explain to *ej42137* that TiVo has in fact done so, or nearly, such as when supply has run out in the course of a TiVo promotion, and that it probably is not the norm for a manf. to create in advance a 5-year or more supply of a new, not-inexpensive product, simply warehousing such a huge and expensive supply in the hope that it will do well.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> LOL. And perhaps the poster also could explain to *ej42137* that TiVo has in fact done so, or nearly, such as when supply has run out in the course of a TiVo promotion, and that it probably is not the norm for a manf. to create in advance a 5-year or more supply of a new, not-inexpensive product, simply warehousing such a huge and expensive supply in the hope that it will do well.


So you're telllng us they *are* making new Tuning Adapters?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> So you're tell us they *are* making new Tuning Adapters?


I don't know what you're talking about, sorry.


----------



## GordonHelser (Nov 25, 2009)

I am in Tampa. Have had to use Tuning Adapters for years, on my 4 TiVo's. They get out of sync about once every month. I have put each of my TiVo's and it's TA on a power strip. When I get the can't get that channel message about once a month, I just reboot both the TiVo and the TA via power off/on at the power strip. That fixes the problem each time for me. Hate that I have to do that, but I have learned to live with it. I just heard that Spectrum in Tampa is going all digital in July 2018. I called the Spectrum all digital support number to ask if that will affect my TA or Cable Cards. Two levels of support at that number told me that Spectrum does not offer TA's. They said that TA's were a BrightHouse thing and Spectrum does not support them. I said the FCC requires all cable companies to support Tuning Adapters. They said not so. FYI.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

In my experience all you need to do is power-cycle your Tuning Adapter when it locks up, not your TiVo. I have mine on fish timers to reset every day at 4 PM.

TiVos with CableCARDs are already digital, you don't need to worry about that issue. If you had a Series 1 or 2 TiVo you'd have an issue and need a "Digital Adapter", but Series 3 and later don't have a problem. (Went through that here a long time ago.)

I think cable companies are required to support Tuning Adapters *IF* they are using the SDV system, so your assertion was slightly incorrect. But some Spectrum locations certainly requires Tuning Adapters and have to support them, your CSR was just lying. (I am TWC -> Spectrum with Tuning Adapters required for some years now.)


----------



## GordonHelser (Nov 25, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> In my experience all you need to do is power-cycle your Tuning Adapter when it locks up, not your TiVo. I have mine on fish timers to reset every day at 4 PM.


I like your timer idea. Years ago when I tried to get TA's back in sync with my TiVo's, just power cycling the TA did not solve the problem. Maybe it does now. I will have to try it.


----------



## GordonHelser (Nov 25, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> TiVos with CableCARDs are already digital, you don't need to worry about that issue. If you had a Series 1 or 2 TiVo you'd have an issue and need a "Digital Adapter", but Series 3 and later don't have a problem. (Went through that here a long time ago.)


Right. I forgot to mention that Spectrum All Digital Support did say that my current cable card and TA setup should continue to work after they go all digital. All of my TiVo's are Premier and above. I have had TiVo's since 2000 and can't imagine recording and watching TV without them. I hate cable company DVR's.


----------



## GordonHelser (Nov 25, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> I think cable companies are required to support Tuning Adapters *IF* they are using the SDV system, so your assertion was slightly incorrect. But some Spectrum locations certainly requires Tuning Adapters and have to support them, your CSR was just lying. (I am TWC -> Spectrum with Tuning Adapters required for some years now.)


Good correction. I would love it if when Spectrum in Tampa goes all digital, if they would eliminate SDV channels or only use SDV for channels I don't care about. Then I could eliminate the Tuning Adapters. BTW, l asked Spectrum All Digital Support if I happened to get a 5th TiVo, could I get a Tuning Adapter for it. That is when they said they do not offer Tuning Adapters. And she confirmed that with a higher level of support, supposedly. Fortunately I have no plans for a 5th TiVo. Even if the FCC requires them to offer TA's, from what I read on the forums, it may be hard to get one and get it activated correctly. BTW, I have had to use TA's for at least 10 years. I know this because I had to use them for several years before I moved in 2010.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I’m in a legacy Charter Spectrum market and have used TAs for at least 10 years.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

GordonHelser said:


> I like your timer idea. Years ago when I tried to get TA's back in sync with my TiVo's, just power cycling the TA did not solve the problem. Maybe it does now. I will have to try it.


My experience is that just power-cycling the TA doesn't result in the channel list being immediately received by the CableCARD (status shown near bottom of TiVo Diagnostics). Cycling the USB cable seems to force this or I've seen it happen after waiting a few minutes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dlfl said:


> My experience is that just power-cycling the TA doesn't result in the channel list being immediately received by the CableCARD (status shown near bottom of TiVo Diagnostics). Cycling the USB cable seems to force this or I've seen it happen after waiting a few minutes.


I don't know why pulling the USB cable would do anything one way or the other; when the power is off, the TA is just a splitter in a box with some dead electronics next to it. But maybe some TAs draw power from the USB connector; mine is a Motorola and popping the USB cable has never done anything for me.

The only time I've ever seen a problem loading the channel list is when the signal is weak.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

GordonHelser said:


> I like your timer idea. Years ago when I tried to get TA's back in sync with my TiVo's, just power cycling the TA did not solve the problem. Maybe it does now. I will have to try it.


This is the one I currently use; I started out using this one, but I would avoid them as I had several die on me and I consider them suspect. (I certainly would not trust them to feed my fish or my cat, which is the common application for these timers.)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> I don't know why pulling the USB cable would do anything one way or the other; when the power is off, the TA is just a splitter in a box with some dead electronics next to it. But maybe some TAs draw power from the USB connector; mine is a Motorola and popping the USB cable has never done anything for me.
> 
> The only time I've ever seen a problem loading the channel list is when the signal is weak.


My experience is with the Cisco STA1520 TA and, as I said, cycling the USB cable seems to force the CableCARD to acquire the channel list. After power-cycling the TA, TiVo Diagnostics says it has not been loaded, although sometimes it will load after some minutes of delay, without cycling the USB cable.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

GordonHelser said:


> I like your timer idea. Years ago when I tried to get TA's back in sync with my TiVo's, just power cycling the TA did not solve the problem. Maybe it does now. I will have to try it.


I got a timer for my two boxes that can be set to weekly. I have not had a single TA problem since- about a year now.


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

I visited the Spectrum Office on Hubbards Ln, Louisville, KY today and got the same answer as RickStrobel, "We don't know what's going on. We haven't received any information or any tuning adapters. We don't know if we'll get them or if you even need them."

I called back into Spectrum's support and talked to a rep in the service upgrade department. He found some notes, but it said something to the line of, "STBs, digital adapters, and retail devices with CableCARDs would not be affected." Maybe that's regarding the shutdown of the unencrypted ClearQAM channels last year in my area. The rep and his leadership team tried to find more information, but the couldn't find anything that referred to service changes happening in the Louisville area that requires tuning adapters.

For now I'm left waiting to see what happens. Maybe I'll still have full TV service after August 1st, maybe I won't. I've been using a TiVo and CableCARD since 2011. Back then the cable service in the area was operated by InsightBB. Then it got bought out by TWC and Charter bought TWC. Honestly, I haven't seen any changes to the cable service in the area through the buyouts. Different channel packages and increased costs is the biggest difference.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@RickStrobel, Can you post the exact text of the letter you received? All the evidence after your initial posts points to them possible using the term "Digital Adapter" rather than "Tuning Adapter". If anybody manages to speak to someone technically inclined, ask about SDV and don't mention cable cards or digital adapters. If they can confirm the SDV is truly being implemented at the same time clear QAM and analog are shut down, then that will confirm that TA's will indeed be needed.

EDIT: After a little more digging, maybe this really is an SDV rollout. Spectrum Louisville shut off clear QAM a year ago. I also ran across this:
Principal Engineer I - Switch Digital Video at Spectrum


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

Here is a copy of the letter. Ignore the yellowness, I didn't adjust the white balance of my phone. Details of letter:

Dear Spectrum Customer,
Thank you for being a Spectrum customer. We continually evaluate our products to ensure we are bringing you the best. As a result, we will be performing upgrades to our network in August.

According to our record you have a CableCARD installed on one or more of your TVs. *Effective on or after August 1, 2018, CableCARD supported devices will lose access to a number of channels.
*
What should I do?
To continue viewing the channels you currently receive after our network upgrade occurs, your CableCARD will require a Tuning Adapter or will need to be replaced with a Spectrum Receiver.

If you are using a retail CableCARD device, including TiVo Premiere, TiVo Premiere XL, TiVo HD, TiVo HD XL or TiVi XL or TiVo Series 3 boxes, you should *call 1-855-707-7328 to receive information on obtaining a Tuning Adapter* that will allow you to continue receiving all cable channels on your current TiVo CableCARD equipment.
If you are NOT using a retail CableCARD device, such as a TiVo, your CableCARD must be replaced with a Spectrum Receiver. To help with the transition, we will provide one Spectrum Receiver at no charge to you for 12 months.* With a Spectrum Receiver, you'll get even better picture and sound quality as well as access to thousands of On Demand choices. *Call 1-855-707-7328 to order your Spectrum Receiver.*
If you have not installed a Spectrum Receiver or a Tuning Adapter when the network upgrades occur in your area, and have no other Spectrum devices in your home, we will remove affected digital subscription services and their relates charges to ensure that you are not charged for services that you can't view.

Should you have any questions, please call *1-855-707-7328.
*
Sincerely,

Kathleen Griffin
VP, Marketing Communications

* Standard rates apply after promotional period ends. CableCARD lease $2.00/mo.; Unreturned CableCARD fee $22.00 a one-time charge; Tuning adapter Lease $0.00. Unreturned Tuning Adapter fee $130.00 one-time charge. Spectrum Receiver service valued at $6.99/mo.; Standard Installation Fee of $49.99 applies.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The letter illustrates the clueless-ness typical of cable companies. Most CableCARDs are not installed in TV's. They are not aware of TiVo models newer than the Premiere.

Wonder what a "Spectrum receiver" is?


----------



## dhlaw (Mar 9, 2016)

Stopped by the spectrum store on Outer loop today and was basically told the same thing. We don't have tuning adapters and you will not need one and you will not lose any channels. Time will tell


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Well, it's 25 minutes until the August 1st deadline. I've been busy with other things and haven't looked into this any more. Anyone else?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I'm in a legacy Charter Spectrum market and have used TAs for at least 10 years.


The same here, when I had cable. I hated the tuning adapter because it was another thing that needed to be plugged in and it constantly reset, causing Tivo to miss my shows. So glad I went OTA and don't have to deal with that mess anymore.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

The Hubbards Ln store in Louisville has them now. They got them about a week ago I was told. Picked up two, one for me and one for a client. I haven't hooked it up yet. 

I did call the cable card support line to talk to them about it. According to the rep, nothing has been switched on here yet. When the switch happens, not all channels will be effected and will likely tune in fine without the tuning adapter working. The channels that will be impacted will be channels that don't have a ton of viewers. So the local networks won't be switched. But less viewed channels like NFL Network and QVC may get switched and would be a problem if you don't have a tuning adapter or it's not working.

For now I was told to go ahead and install it. Just connect the coax in and out, but not the USB (no coax cables were provided nor a standard USB cable, just the box and power supply). Once SDV goes live I'll see the light stop flashing on the box and will then need to connect the USB cable.

The direct line for cable card support for Spectrum is 866-532-2598. Be aware that you may get bounced to the regular call queue. In the past I've called that number and gotten right to the correct cable card person. Today I got bounced to the generic queue and had to ask to be transferred to cable card support.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RickStrobel said:


> For now I was told to go ahead and install it. Just connect the coax in and out, but not the USB (no coax cables were provided nor a standard USB cable, just the box and power supply). Once SDV goes live I'll see the light stop flashing on the box and will then need to connect the USB cable.


Most recommend not doing passthrough with the TA and using a splitter on the input to the TA instead with the second leg going to the TiVo.

Scott


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't picked up an adaptor yet. I am curious as to what stations will change. Are they finally going to turn FS2 , IFC, OWN, ect into HD stations and will tuning adaptors allow the TiVo to view? or will the adaptor just allow you to see the SD station as it was. I really don't feel like jumping through too many hoops just to keep my TiVo going. Customer service at TiVo seems to be getting pretty bad and I'm almost ready to check out the DVR options Spectrum or Att has.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

pjazz said:


> I haven't picked up an adaptor yet. I am curious as to what stations will change. Are they finally going to turn FS2 , IFC, OWN, ect into HD stations and will tuning adaptors allow the TiVo to view? or will the adaptor just allow you to see the SD station as it was. I really don't feel like jumping through too many hoops just to keep my TiVo going. Customer service at TiVo seems to be getting pretty bad and I'm almost ready to check out the DVR options Spectrum or Att has.


Depends on your location. If you put that in your profile it will appear beside each of your posts.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

pjazz said:


> I haven't picked up an adaptor yet. I am curious as to what stations will change. Are they finally going to turn FS2 , IFC, OWN, ect into HD stations and will tuning adaptors allow the TiVo to view? or will the adaptor just allow you to see the SD station as it was. I really don't feel like jumping through too many hoops just to keep my TiVo going. Customer service at TiVo seems to be getting pretty bad and I'm almost ready to check out the DVR options Spectrum or Att has.


I assume you will be getting more HD channels once the switch is completed. Customer service at TiVo has gone downhill, but customer service at Spectrum is far worse. You're probably going to be disappointed with the Spectrum DVRs coming from a TiVo.


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm now on my second attempt at ordering one through the cable card hotline, since the first one didn't ship for some reason. And they are supposed to be escalating it to the cable card manager to see what happened.

I also checked with a couple of the Spectrum stores in Columbus, one that used to be Insight and one that was Time Warner, and neither one had any.

The direct line for cable card support doesn't seem to work most of the time, the guys in the cable card area are aware of that, but said they keep getting told that nothing is wrong when they report it internally.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if it's anything like what cox does you only loose one feed of a channel, so if they remove/move the SD feed of a network the HD feed will not be on SDV


----------



## Dajinni (Apr 22, 2018)

Those of us who got these should be tied to legacy Insight bridges. Got a call from Spectrum this morning about how receiving equipment went, of course received nothing. Called into cable card support and spoke to their overnight in TX. She said you are the third person to call on this. I am like well its past the 1st, a call comes in that we received equipment, nothing shows up, what are we supposed to do? Still no coding to order is available for legacy TWC customers in at least the Lewis Center, OH area. She did say there was a code for a new Spectrum customer though but you need to move plans which was a quick no. Apparently a lead on their team kicked off the order on the 27th in hopes they would get shipped. They have no idea when this will actually occur for us as they have been told nothing. I am back on a list for follow-up. The change and communication management in that company is simply terrible.


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

dlfl said:


> Depends on your location. If you put that in your profile it will appear beside each of your posts.


I'm in Louisville. I also picked up some at the Hubbards Ln office. I'll wait to try and install them until there's a change.


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I assume you will be getting more HD channels once the switch is completed. Customer service at TiVo has gone downhill, but customer service at Spectrum is far worse. You're probably going to be disappointed with the Spectrum DVRs coming from a TiVo.


I tried to call TiVo customer service about this issue and every time I input my phone number the call would drop. That's pretty bad.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pjazz said:


> I tried to call TiVo customer service about this issue and every time I input my phone number the call would drop. That's pretty bad.


why call tivo they can't help


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I assume you will be getting more HD channels once the switch is completed.


I'm in SE Wisconsin, a legacy Time Warner Cable, now Spectrum, area. We've been using tuning adapters for years now.

Nearly all channels that offer an HD feed are available in HD on our system. In fact, the channel map provided by TWC/Spectrum automatically sends the HD feed, even if you tune to what would have previously been a SD channel slot. (e.g. channel 3, 202, or 1202 all tune to the same HD feed of TBS)

Most channels *aren't* SDV. They are pretty good about mainly making lesser watched channels switched-digital. I'd have to turn off my tuning adapter to find out which ones don't come in, but the main one for me that I watch that is SDV is BBC America.


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> why call tivo they can't help


My point was customer service is pretty bad when they don't even want to take your call. If TiVo wants to stay in business this issue should be on their radar and they should be trying to continue the compatibility of their product with local networks.


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

I just found this on the Tivo site.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/How-Switched-Digital-Video-Impacts-Me-FAQ


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

pjazz said:


> My point was customer service is pretty bad when they don't even want to take your call. If TiVo wants to stay in business this issue should be on their radar and they should be trying to continue the compatibility of their product with local networks.


But has no say on how fast the sdv boxes are produced and did you read what I post most cable companies have only one channel feed on SDV so you can still watch one feed until you get the adapter.


----------



## pjazz (Mar 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> But has no say on how fast the sdv boxes are produced and did you read what I post most cable companies have only one channel feed on SDV so you can still watch one feed until you get the adapter.


I wasn't calling TiVo for a tuning adaptor I was calling to clarify if they thought it would be needed. The link I posted from there site answered most of my questions. I just still like to be able to talk to an agent and since I work on phone systems I think its pretty bad when a large company's call attendant doesn't work properly.


----------



## lucidrenegade (Aug 21, 2013)

It's been awhile, but here's an update on my issue. After a couple of months of dealing with Spectrum, along with filing an FCC complaint, I'm still not getting anywhere. Here in Columbus, OH, they've finally switched on SDV so I lost about a dozen channels. I went down the the Spectrum store yet again, and specifically asked for a Motorola/Arris tuning adapter, since I have a Motorola Cable Card. Was told they didn't have any and they would need to send a tech out. Next day the tech came out and said that they had to send all of the Motorola Tuning Adapters they had back to the manufacturer because of some issue with them. Got the standard "check back in a week". What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I've got my tuning adapter and one for a client. It's still in the shrink wrap. Not going to fool with it until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

SPECTRUM refuses to provide me a cable card at service center, say it requires a technician. I have installed a cable card in TiVo before and it is working fine right now, thank you. However, Spectrum apparently is try to stamp out the competition and force you to rent a DVR. Good luck with the FCC, remember this is the bunch that just rescinded net neutrality.

Does anyone have any suggestions. I will try the technician rout, but I did schedule a Spectrum technician yesterday and waited at the appointed time, and no show. Support says that I called and cancelled -- Technician LIED, LIARS. Also said that my phone was called but my call log does not show any calls.


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

*SAME HERE: adapters are not new to me, so don't understand, worked before: think it is move to eliminate competition - However, new TiVo Box not old service*



RickStrobel said:


> I called the number. Was told they can't send one out and that I could go pick one up at the local store. I went to the store and was told that they don't carry them and that about 15 people had come in today asking for them. The manager was gone and she had no further information.
> 
> I called the number again, ended up being a 45 minute phone call. They still couldn't send me one. No code in the system. It's not in my area. Etc. Offered to have a tech come out, but I needed to transfer to tech support to set that up. Not being confident that that would end well I asked for a supervisor. Currently waiting for a call back.
> 
> Isn't it something you should normally be able to just pick up or have sent to you?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not much you can do but try again. Oh, and report to the FCC. It often gets attention.

-KP


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

It may be worth a try? FCC? Isn't that the same bunch that just squashed Net Neutrality -- I expect Spectrum has there hands up the FCC puppet 

Try state utilities commission too


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wilzer said:


> It may be worth a try? FCC? Isn't that the same bunch that just squashed Net Neutrality -- I expect Spectrum has there hands up the FCC puppet
> 
> Try state utilities commission too


So you repeatedly refuse to do the only thing that might actually help to build a fire under the folks at Spectrum, because you have deduced that it will do not good. It is exactly folks like you who have made up silly excuses for not filing FCC complaints for years and years which has helped to enable cable companies to skirt the cable card mandates. 
Doing something is almost always better than doing nothing. Submit a request - FCC Complaints


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

Be nice now,  thanks for the link, will get on it. Also, call your congressional representatives and ask them for assistance and vote accordingly.

I filled out FCC complaint, thank you for link. Will see if Florida Utilities has complaint link too.

May be moot, since several of the many Spectrum customer representatives intimated that they had not bought new cards and then made comments that TiVo was for sale and probably would not be in business much longer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Wilzer said:


> Good luck with the FCC, remember this is the bunch that just rescinded net neutrality.


Eh, not really. NN was nixed by political appointees at the top. It's likely that the complaints are handled by long-term employees, maybe even by some who support NN and love nothing better than to hold providers accountable.


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

Think the Nix got nixed too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Eh, not really. NN was nixed by political appointees at the top. It's likely that the complaints are handled by long-term employees, *maybe even by some who support NN and love nothing better than to hold providers accountable*.


Are they the ones who posted in the NYTimes?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Are they the ones who posted in the NYTimes?


_Posted_ in the NYT? Last I knew NYT wasn't an internet forum, but I don't check very often.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dlfl said:


> _Posted_ in the NYT? Last I knew NYT wasn't an internet forum, but I don't check very often.


I meant the infamous dissenter op-ed from early last month.


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

So here is reply from FCC Complaint
"Thank you for your submission. Based on our review, your Ticket No. 2884136 was served on your provider on Nov 1.

Here's what you can expect from the FCC's informal complaint process:

- Your provider should contact you directly in an effort to resolve your issue. 
- The FCC's role in this process is to facilitate a conversation between you and your provider.
- Your provider is required to submit to the FCC a written response regarding your issue no later than 30 days from today.
- The FCC will not contact you until we receive a response from your provider.

You can view a list of frequently asked questions about the informal complaint process at: Filing a Complaint Questions and Answers."


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

Well, Charter/Spectrum called with some Blah Blah, yada yada in response to FCC complaint. Did nothing to to supply self install cable card, except say would have someone else to call. No wonder there is a problem, Spectrum having someone call, not having read complaint or just not understanding simple words like "SPECTRUM REFUSES TO SUPPLY CABLE CARD." 

Thank you fcfc2 for FCC complaint link


----------



## Wilzer (Oct 31, 2018)

TRUE Dat: It worked for me: Spectrum sent a top level technician and when the usual spectrum crew couldn't activate the card, he by passed them by calling his boss who fixed it and it was done.



krkaufman said:


> Eh, not really. NN was nixed by political appointees at the top. It's likely that the complaints are handled by long-term employees, maybe even by some who support NN and love nothing better than to hold providers accountable.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If you're going to hack a TiVo, you've got to think and act like at hacker.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I am continually impressed that complaining to the FCC gets results. It's nice to see a direct gov't benefit to consumers every now-and-again.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I am continually impressed that complaining to the FCC gets results. It's nice to see a direct gov't benefit to consumers every now-and-again.


Interstate highway system, an expectation that food purchased at the store won't kill us, ...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Interstate highway system, an expectation that food purchased at the store won't kill us, ...


Every time I need to drive to Florida, Eisenhower becomes my favorite president.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Every time I need to drive to Florida, Eisenhower becomes my favorite president.


Fun fact, Eisenhower got the idea from Hitler.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Fun fact, Eisenhower got the idea from Hitler.


I remember (from school), but putting that on a sign would be a bad idea.


----------

